# Help? Kitty has smelly rotting sour smell in his saliva.



## hengyu (Sep 16, 2008)

Dear forumers,

Recently I found out that my kitty Zam, is eating less than before. I was worried that he's sick but he's still hyperactive and happy, so I have no idea what's wrong with him.

Then yesterday when he licked me, I found that his saliva smells gross. It smells... err sour(?), but I don't know if that's a problem or it has been like that since the very start.

I don't know if I should bring him to the vet, there are little vets in Singapore (I think so, because I've never seen one), and vet-visits are generally expensive. My mom reckons that even if he's sick he'll probably recover as time passes.

Should I be worried about this issue?

*Update: He has been eating more now, but his saliva is still horrendous. Shuns me away when he licks me...*


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Help? Cat not eating as much, is he ill?*

If he's not eating as much and he has bad breath, it could be a dental problem. Maybe it's hurting his mouth to eat. 

Will Zam let you look in his mouth? He could be teething, kittens lose their teeth like little kids do.

Hopefully others will chime in on this...


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Help? Cat not eating as much, is he ill?*

I agree with Marie, you cat could be eating less because his mouth hurts. Check his teeth and gums, if Zam will let you. Gums should be a nice healthy pink.

I don't remember what age kittens lose their baby teeth.


----------



## hengyu (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Help? Cat not eating as much, is he ill?*

I opened his mouth and I don't see any abnormalities... and I suffered a few claws... :lol: 

But my brother told me that Zam was biting the cabinet and a tooth fell off. Could that be why?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Help? Cat not eating as much, is he ill?*

It sure could. Was it a whole tooth or was it broken off? How old is he?


----------



## hengyu (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Help? Cat not eating as much, is he ill?*



marie73 said:


> It sure could. Was it a whole tooth or was it broken off? How old is he?


He's 5-6 months old by now, was 4 months when I adopted him.

I didn't see the teeth falling off and all, so I don't know the details. It was a few days ago when my brother told me that Zam was playing in his room and bit something, and then his tooth fell off.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Help? Cat not eating as much, is he ill?*

I think he's around the age kittens lose their teeth anyway. Hopefully someone who knows more about this will reply.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: Help? Cat not eating as much, is he ill?*

I'm sorry to hear about Zam's possible tooth problem.
But I am so glad to hear that he's not so nervous any more. I remember a few weeks ago that you were worried that he seemed wary of you. If he's licking you and biting cabinets it sounds as if his shyness has disapeared  

Sorry I can't help with the appetite/tooth problem but I've never had to look after a young kitten before. I'm sure you'll get some more advice from others soon.

seashell


----------



## hengyu (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Help? Cat not eating as much, is he ill?*



seashell said:


> I'm sorry to hear about Zam's possible tooth problem.
> But I am so glad to hear that he's not so nervous any more. I remember a few weeks ago that you were worried that he seemed wary of you. If he's licking you and biting cabinets it sounds as if his shyness has disapeared
> 
> Sorry I can't help with the appetite/tooth problem but I've never had to look after a young kitten before. I'm sure you'll get some more advice from others soon.
> ...


Haha, you've got great memory.

Zam loves me now, he always want to get near me and rubs against my legs for attention. But sometimes he still bites, but they don't cut. And once he hugged my wrist like a bolster while sleeping. So sweet. =)


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Help? Cat not eating as much, is he ill?*

I think Zam is at the right age for losing teeth, and they do get bad breath during this time. You can wet a washcloth and then put it in your freezer to make a chew toy for him. After it is frozen let him play with it and the cold will help ease any gum pain.


----------



## hengyu (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Help? Cat not eating as much, is he ill?*

I think he's all better now, but his saliva still has this.. rotting.. sour smell.

He's been eating more lately.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Yea, it sounds like he's teething. They usually lose their baby teeth between 4-6 months. I just went through it with Lucy. She's 4 1/2 months and her breath was LETHAL for a week or two. Yuck! Poor Nanook, she loves to clean his head and it stank too. 8O


----------



## hengyu (Sep 16, 2008)

He's totally eating now, but when he bites/licks me, the smell left on me is totally freaking me out!


----------

